# I just released a little pile of mini "1d100 Random X" PDFs



## Morrus (Jul 6, 2013)

These are very simple PDFs for under a buck each.  Most are about 3 pages long, simply formatted, and are simply a d100 list of things.  See I used 'simple/simply' three times there.  If only I had a list of 1d100 words to use instead of 'simply'!

1d100 Horrific Dungeons
1d100 Mundane Treasures
1d100 Mundane Treasures II
1d100 Pirate Ships
1d100 Fantastic Books

You'll find them (along with the rest of ENP's offerings) here: 
http://www.rpgnow.com/index.php?manufacturers_id=87


----------

